# This is for "Bri"



## FreshSoul (Jun 11, 2008)

Ever since the first day I made an account here, one person has always helped me out. That person is Bri. I also see this person help out others. For just about every topic I have made, Bri has replied to all of them with helpful advice. I always wanted to give him kudos of some type. I think this person should get promoted or something. Thanks bri. Didn't know any other way to express my gratitude. 

Side Notes:
- I am not hitting on Bri.
- It would be a great idea to be able to give kudos to people.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 11, 2008)

Maybe Bri is stalking you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But seriously, alot of people here help each other out.  I'm sure other people are helping you too.


----------



## ceelo (Jun 11, 2008)

I dunno.. now I have some unfounded hate for this Bri character.. and I never posted with the guy


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 12, 2008)

Bri's great..I've seen lots of long and informative posts from him, and never seen him spamm..people like him make this forum a great place..


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, seemed awfully smart too. XD It just got kinda scary when he's arguing with Urza.


----------



## Bri (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone!  

When was I arguing with Urza?

ETA:  Yes, I'm stalking ALL OF YOU!

-Bri


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

yay :]
he helped me too when i first came. i was a noob and asked nooby questions, and yet, he doesnt shoot you down like most regulars here


----------



## JPH (Jun 12, 2008)

Bri, stop bribing people to say nice things about you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, yes, Bri is a very helpful member.
Most of the time, I'll try to answer a noobs question(s) but it'll turn out Bri has already taken care of that and moved on to the next noob in help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_Edit:_ 
Don't worry about Urza, he's an asshole to everyone and no doubt he got into an argument with Bri.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 12, 2008)

i would nominate him for a mod, but not sure theres a feature like that..


----------



## Bri (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, Urza's an asshole.  The problem is he's usually right.  Oddly, when he's arguing with me he's always wrong.  Go figure!

Seriously, thank you to everyone for saying such nice things.  I have received plenty of help from everyone on this forum, so it's really my pleasure to "pass it along" and help others in any way that I can.

-Bri


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 12, 2008)

People are speaking so highly of you yet I haven't even seen you before :\


----------



## FreshSoul (Jun 12, 2008)

yes, other people has helped me out as well but bri is different. bri gives detail answers and doesn't leave until you understand. Also doesn't shoot you down.


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 12, 2008)

I mostly see Bri in the DSTT and Acekard forums.

He made me love YSMenu!


----------



## Bri (Jun 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> People are speaking so highly of you yet I haven't even seen you before :\



Well, you're just missing out then!

-Bri


----------



## moozxy (Jun 12, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> People are speaking so highly of you yet I haven't even seen you before :\


Me too.. Strange I can't remember any of your 1000+ posts :|


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 12, 2008)

*Urza walks in*  Who called me an asshole?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm willing to bet that 1000 of Bri's 1100 posts are helpful ones.  The other 100 involve Urza.


----------

